# QUITTTT...All Cheap Seattle Tech A(*&*&^ can kiss me hiney...



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Man this felt good to walk away from FUber!! Taking my nice ride off into the sunset as my real estate business is off and running. SO awesome to actually see a REAL paycheck hit my account after a year of FUBER BS...to all the lame ass Seattle cheapo tech stanksters, well you aren't interesting humans and you never will be. Going to enjoy being part of the various lawsuits against FUber and Lyft (although at least you kinda tried to treat drivers good Lyft) and getting some of my car depreciation back down the road!

To all fellow drivers....QUIT QUIT QUIT FUber is a vampire leach on your face and your cars engine sucking you both dry!!!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

SeattleUber said:


> Man this felt good to walk away from FUber!! Taking my nice ride off into the sunset as my real estate business is off and running. SO awesome to actually see a REAL paycheck hit my account after a year of FUBER BS...to all the lame ass Seattle cheapo tech stanksters, well you aren't interesting humans and you never will be. Going to enjoy being part of the various lawsuits against FUber and Lyft (although at least you kinda tried to treat drivers good Lyft) and getting some of my car depreciation back down the road!
> 
> To all fellow drivers....QUIT QUIT QUIT FUber is a vampire leach on your face and your cars engine sucking you both dry!!!


I agree


----------



## oregonuberduber (Jul 8, 2016)

SeattleUber said:


> Man this felt good to walk away from FUber!! Taking my nice ride off into the sunset as my real estate business is off and running. SO awesome to actually see a REAL paycheck hit my account after a year of FUBER BS...to all the lame ass Seattle cheapo tech stanksters, well you aren't interesting humans and you never will be. Going to enjoy being part of the various lawsuits against FUber and Lyft (although at least you kinda tried to treat drivers good Lyft) and getting some of my car depreciation back down the road!
> 
> To all fellow drivers....QUIT QUIT QUIT FUber is a vampire leach on your face and your cars engine sucking you both dry!!!


I think a lot of drivers have done that. The only problem is is that uber manages to keep recruiting drivers that have no idea what they're getting into.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

i had this excrement bag of a rider request me... lyft. he later cops to waiting until prime time is lowest to request me, but "oh, can you wait for me until my bagel sandwich is ready?". Countdown to 5 mins never took so long. One min left and he gets in, talks bollocks and is munching away on his effing sandwich crumbs flying all over the place - a completely disgusting display, jerkoff in his carefully placed cool boy headband. "why dont you have line here?" have a nice day! 6 bucks later...


----------

